# GAHH I have horrible luck D:



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I was videoing opal attacking a toilet paper tube when my mom called. As soon as my mom calls Opal starts to anoint(sp?) over it. GAHHH I am upset with my mom ;-; Thats the first time she's anointed over anything but a bloody pinky.


----------



## purrball2007 (Oct 6, 2011)

Aww.  I didn't know anointing was such a big fuss? Dex does it all the time, and to me it just makes him all messy.  Good luck having her at it again.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Thats the first time and only time she's done it when she's not eating a pinkie.(It makes her look like a serial killer when she does it over it. o.e )
I hope she does it again too.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I've had a few hogs that did not anoit much at all when the got older and i've had some that would anoit over anything new.  Xena is almost 2 and she will still anoit every time she sees a leaf. :lol:


----------

